# My 13'er



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Floating is Good [smiley=joker.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like it gets the job done!  I don't see a push pole in the pictures, so do you sit and steer on that white platform, or is it more for casting?


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

For a push pole I use a 21' bamboo pole  Overkill i know, I'll probably cut it down to 18' sometime


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I would fish out of it with ya.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I like it, my kinda boat. You can go banging around just about anywhere ya never been and not loose any sleep over a scratch or two and some fish guts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Tom C probably said it best "floating is good". The Titanic was beautiful and look what it got her. ;D ;D ;D

Don't cut down your push pole till your absolutely sure it's too long for you. Longer normally ='s better.  I wouldn't go less than 20 and will be using a 22 on my NMZ.

What HP is the outboard? Twin cylinder 5? I got money that says she runs smooth a silk and will run on one if the other fails. 

Maybe "deerfly" will show you the proper way to attach a rear deck. I have a feeling King Mod will cough up the procedure from a past thread. Tom?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Can I get you something to drink too?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

> Can I get you something to drink too?



I knew you would pull through. 


BTW, it serves as a cutting board for table fare too. Ask how I know.  

And for my next prediction - the engineer of the platform should be commenting again soon. ;D


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

The outboard is a 5.5hp twin. Paid 100 bucks for her and didn't even have to clean the carb.  

As for the deck... I GOT 3 BUNGIES ON THAT BAD BOY NOW!!! ;D 
Jk I'll eventually turn this into a project( : ) and put some real decks on and and some shiny new paint.


----------

